# Where is the 211 IR receiver ?



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Finally got Dish installed after 4 appointments.

Now I've to attach my ReplayTV IR blaster on to 211 - since Dish won't give me two HD DVRs. Where on the 211 is the IR receiver ?

Also, anyone knows what the code for 211 is in replaytv ?


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

it's the circle in the middle. Use 0775. You won't be able to power on/off during testing, but it will change a channel.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

isantoso said:


> it's the circle in the middle. Use 0775. You won't be able to power on/off during testing, but it will change a channel.


Thanks. That worked.


----------

